# Learn to SUP!



## softsideup (Mar 24, 2015)

Hello Whitewater Peeps!
There is still plenty of water in the Upper Colorado to Stand Up Paddle. Soft Side Up SUP is now booking lessons on the Pumphouse/Radium/State Bridge section of the Colorado River. Give us a call @ (720) 288-2702 or visit our website @ HOME.

SYOTR!

Kim
[email protected]


----------

